# Short Term Rental [New England seacoast Sept 1, 2, and 3]



## dd14231 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wanted:  New England seacoast Sept 1,2,and 3 2014


----------



## radmoo (Aug 19, 2014)

I might be interested in Aug 29-31 if you can find a week.


----------

